

Atom Shell framework - AbeEstrada
https://github.com/atom/atom-shell

======
AbeEstrada
The Atom Shell framework lets you write cross-platform desktop applications
using JavaScript, HTML and CSS. It is based on node.js and Chromium and is
used in the Atom editor.

